# DOT and Sports Physicals



## smwermter (Mar 9, 2009)

When vision and hearing screenings are done in conjunction with a DOT or sports physical can we seperately charge out for the vision and hearing screenings?  Our facility has a "package" price for these exams and we are having a debate on whether these screenings should be charged seperatly or if they can be included in this "package".  I think they should be coded/charged out seperatly because they are not included in the CPT code for the preventive exam.  Thoughts?  Advice?  Thank you.


----------



## kmhall (Mar 10, 2009)

We consider that part of the exam and have built the extra charges into the price of the physical.  Hope this helps


----------



## smwermter (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks!  That is helpful.  Do you still code out the vision and hearing screens or just the preventive E/M code?


----------



## kmhall (Mar 11, 2009)

Actually we only bill the physical charge.  We don't include an E/M service as we do not bill insurance companies for physicals.  I know some insurances will pay for a physical but we usually collect the money up front and then bill the insurance and if they pay, we refund the patient.  In our clinic the patient or their company will pay for this service.  I hope this helps.


----------



## sullykaye (Mar 11, 2009)

*Dot And Sports Physicals*

When we bill out a Dot physical that includes a vision test (snelling chart)and whisper test.  If company requests a hearing test along with the Dot physical we then charge for an Audio.


----------

